# decreased renal function



## soprano (Nov 12, 2010)

Does anyone know the ICD 9 code for decreased renal function? TIA


----------



## Teresa Collins (Nov 12, 2010)

Would 788.69 (other abnormality of urination) work?


----------



## boozaarn (Nov 14, 2010)

*maybe*

794.4?


----------



## surender (Nov 14, 2010)

I think the code should be 593.9.


----------



## amorris07 (Aug 17, 2012)

588.9


----------



## jbrightw (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow! Variety of codes for one disorder!

It should be 593.9 which states any renal insufficiency or disease NOS.

Brightwin


----------



## Thirudev (Mar 5, 2014)

*use 794.4*

I will suggest to use 794.4, instead of 593.9

Question asked here is "decreased renal function" in which specific function of kidney is not mentioned. 

In this scenario, Provider was not able to conclude which function of kidney is decreased. So we will consider this case under signs & symptom of kidney and use 794.4 code. If document says any specific function then we will use 593.xx series.

If I'm wrong do let me know.


----------

